# Looking for Support and Perspective



## TheManNextDoor (Mar 30, 2017)

Greetings!

This is my first post here. I have come to realize that my attempts to save my failing marriage have been unsuccessful. This is a somewhat last ditch effort to gain some new perspective and better understand how to approach my wife in a positive manner. I hope to get back to the mutual understanding we had when we shared our vows.

In another post I'll provide a brief history of how I met my wife, our humble beginnings as a couple, what lead to our marriage, and ultimately what lead us to today. I'll try to describe my wife, myself, and our day-to-day concerns for our marriage to the best of my ability. My purpose is to give those of you reading an unfiltered, unadulterated look into our lives to promote an honest discussion about the steps I can take to avoid a divorce. 

I'm here mainly because I frequently fantasize about leaving my wife, not to be with another woman, but to escape an unfulfilling marriage I feel is holding me down. I currently can't afford professional marriage counseling which I'll explain in the next post as it pertains to the situation. I also don't have the luxury of a large group of supportive family or friends to discuss this with, therefore I'd be very grateful to discuss this with all of you in the future.

Thank you for reading, and I hope to talk to you soon when I post my story.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a resource for free marriage counseling. It's apparently paid for grants.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/self-h...-your-relationship-comfort-your-own-home.html


----------

